# Stuck in the mud



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

Finally got out in the trailer for a weekend. Between various family comittments, and waiting delivery of a new TV, we were very late getting out this year. Decided to stick with something close to home (45 min.) and went to the Upper Canada Migratory Bird Sanctuary, on the St. Lawrence River.

Everything started out well. The drive was good, we found a nice site at the campground and check-in was smooth. The problems started when we were parking the Outback on site. While my wife and I were looking at the site where we wanted to put the trailer for the weekend, the wheels started to sink in the mud. It ended up that the nice green grass was a cover for the damp clay muck underneath. As I tried to move the trailer, the TV got stuck in the same muddy mess and we could only spin the tires. I then tried unhitching and moving the TV to a different angle, with some added traction (wood chips) under the tires. Didn't do anything other than cover the front of the trailer with mud! Yuck!

After a couple of tries, another camper from the other side of the campground came over to offer assistance. Oh yeah, he brought his 4-wheel drive diesel and a tow rope. Five minutes later we were out of the mud and headed for a drier campsite! Only a couple of hours wasted, and no damage, so I guess it wasn't that bad. (I won't go into details about our daughter injuring herself at a soccer game, and all the running around we had to do between doctors and hospitals.)

By the way, the Bird Sanctuary easily lived up to its name. From dawn to dusk, there was not even one second when you didn't hear birds chirping! It was absolutely wonderful! I even had to fend off a couple of barn swallows intent on making their nest above the trailer door. Boy, were they insistent!

We will definitely be back there soon, but more choosy in picking a site.

jevi


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jevi,

Funny you should talk about mud.

Memorial weekend was wet, as always here. At the campground on the way in I was going around the loop and pulled to the side at a water spigot to fill up, I stepped out of my truck into the grass, which gave way to a foot full of mud. I turned to look at my rig, the truck had sunk all the way up to the rim and the trailer tires were slightly above the rim. Sure am glad for 4x4 and that the other wheels were on pavement. Needless to say I created a nice ditch.

The campground actually was calling people telling them to not show up because of the mass amounts of flooded sites. I watched one fella walk out of his camper and stare at his fire ring which had a moat around it (4-6" of water puddle).

Where exactly is this bird place??? Haven't heard of it before.

Camping always gives stories to talk about, gotta love it.

Kevin


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Kevin, that is what I was thinking. Although not very fun sometimes when they are happening, they are making memories that you will look back on and laugh.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

What got me laughing was how many people would walk by and comment on that ditch, I would just chuckle to myself. I am easily amused.

Same weekend when I was walking my dog at a nearby vacant site, we flushed out a grouse. Back at our campsite, my wife says come look at this, that same grouse ran smack dab into the side of our slideout, right between the windows, left a nice poop trail on the side also. The expression on the poor birds face was one like, who parked that thing there, he was so dazed. I moved it to the shade and several hours later off he flew.

Never a dull moment......


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

Kevin,

The Upper Canada Migratory Bird Sanctuary is on the Ontario side of the St. Lawrence, approx. across from Massena. Details are on their web site http://www.uppercanadabirdsanctuary.com/locatbrd.htm


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anything can happen. Be prepared. More adventure memories!


----------

